

Which php framework do you prefer for development  - zeet2020


======
CeRRuTiTo
I've used CakePHP mainly, but my first choice now is Lithium. It has some
great features, that were absent in CakePHP and of course PHP 5.3 is used,
which I like a lot! ;)

~~~
zeet2020
after moving from coding in drupal i moved in cakephp and i think its is easy
to learn and get started.

where as i find yii to be a bit tricky to learn

